# Bucaramanga, Colombia's Garden City



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Don't forget Cartagena, it is spectacular.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*CHICAMOCHA CANYON*

A true wonder located in the outskirts of Bucaramanga.

















































































​


----------



## d.m.a (Jun 30, 2009)

stunning photos ,,very good this place


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

alejoaoa said:


> Don't forget Cartagena, it is spectacular.


It is pretty good too. However, I prefer Cali or Barranquilla. Whatever, Colombia is a wonderful country, full of big and prosperous cities. I love this country. It has so many metropolis.. It is Bogotá, Medellín, Cali, Barranquilla, Bucaramanga, Cartagena, Pereira, Manizales... all are diferent, but everyone beautiful


----------



## dvluna (Jul 29, 2007)

BUCARAMANGA SIMPLEMENTE HERMOSA :nuts: :cheers:


SALUDOS DESDE MEXICO


----------



## andresbumangues (Jul 2, 2009)

SANTANDER, COLOMBIA THE RISK IS THAT YOU WANT TO BE
SANTANDER, COLOMBIA LE RISQUE EST QUE VOUS VOULEZ ETRE
SANTANDER, COLOMBIA O risco é que VOCÊ QUER SER
SANTANDER, COLOMBIA EL RIESGO ES QUE TE QUIERAS QUEDAR.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

"The only risk is wanting to stay", not to be


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Just one pic that I liked  from flickr


----------



## Sir.Kmilitus (Feb 18, 2007)

^^ Excellent, alejoaoa you can give me the link of this photo flickr? thanks  I think it's Quintas del Campestre


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

alejoaoa said:


>


^^ Just beautiful....

Is this place far from the city?


----------



## Sir.Kmilitus (Feb 18, 2007)

yes, it's in the outskirts. It's know as "Salto del duende" or in english "Gamblin's Jump" hehe


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you  

"Gamblin's Jump" huh!? It's very beautiful but not beautiful enough for me to want to jump! :lol:


----------



## Sir.Kmilitus (Feb 18, 2007)

Why? only is its name. The place is very quiet with a waterfall 130 meters high


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For the photos of Chicamocha Canyon a big WOW! Very nice, awesome photos :cheers:


----------



## Pablo323 (Mar 25, 2008)

Sir.Kmilitus said:


> The chicamocha Canyon isn't two hours from the city, It's exactly 50 minutes. *Bucaramanga isn't cleanest city of Colombia but is the cleanest cities*


Agh?

:sly:
__________

Bucaramanga is great, I really want to go there.

:yes:


----------



## Sir.Kmilitus (Feb 18, 2007)

^^ City *different* cities


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Yo como que tampoco entendí


----------



## Sir.Kmilitus (Feb 18, 2007)

jejeje bueno lo que queria decir era que no era la ciudad mas limpia de colombia, pero si de las más limpias, disculparan ese English :nuts:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Entonces es simplemente "one of the cleanest"


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sir.Kmilitus said:


>


Its really amazing that this beautiness located only 50min' from Bucaramanga city center :cheers:


----------



## d.m.a (Jun 30, 2009)

I want to go has to know


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

From flickr


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

From our co-starter, Sir Kmilitus




































Colombian Forest? Nope this is actually in the city!









Soon some projects!


----------



## seinfeldfan (Oct 3, 2009)

Good pictures, keep it up . I may even use one as a desktop.
Two Voices Two Guys


----------



## Sir.Kmilitus (Feb 18, 2007)

Alejo no vayas a subir los proyectos en este thread. Tengo planeado crear un nuevo thread en el foro internacional para los proyectos


----------



## Sir.Kmilitus (Feb 18, 2007)

*More pics *.	
Also can be seen on my Flickr or Bucaramanga Feel It


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The most very nice photos of Bucaramanga so far... thanks


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Very nice pics Sir!


----------



## Sir.Kmilitus (Feb 18, 2007)

*PANACHI* (Chicamocha National Canyon park) - My best photo


----------



## jalexbell (Feb 1, 2009)

Están hermosas todas las fotos SirK.


----------



## aleko (Jun 23, 2005)

Great pictures from Bucaramanga.. I really love the Chicamocha Park, I hope some day I would visit it, the same with Buca and Barichara!!


----------



## Hecalex (Nov 10, 2008)

Awesome pics Sir.Kmilitus & alejoaoa!!!

I think that Bucaramanga is one of the loveliest cities in Colombia! Full of nice places!!

Thank you both for share all the images!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


> From flickr


Amazing photo of Bucaramanga city @alejoaoa  a very nice one
Question: Bucaramanga city its behind that mountain i guess, those houses in front its suburb of Bucaramanga?


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

a really amazing place, to get some fun and action. good fotos sir!


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

funny name but it's a nice city! thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Towersville (May 26, 2007)

Awesome pictures!!
Thx


----------



## Tiramisú (Feb 13, 2007)

I still haven't been to Bucaramanga, but the pictures speak for themselves.... Beautiful city!!!


----------



## Sir.Kmilitus (Feb 18, 2007)

*Photos by DON PACHO*



Don Pacho said:


> *Alrededores de los Centros comerciales de Cabecera*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great shots! That shopping mall looks really nice. I like how everything is really intimate and close to each other.


----------



## Sir.Kmilitus (Feb 18, 2007)

EDIT


----------

